# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  May pregnant/Dr Legg to return/Rob axed

## Kim

From Soaplife:

With word Stuart Laing's character Rob is for the axe and Leonard Fenton is to return as Dr Legg, speculation is Dr May (Amanda Fenton) will leave the screen with Rob after discovering she's having his baby.. Which would leave Dawn with a baby she can't sell!

-------------

I can't see this myself. I don't think Rob would want to be around whilst she's bringing a baby up, seeing as she's been so controlling of him recently. I can't see them washing their hands of Dawn, May especially, given it was her idea to buy the baby and she's miscarried before, so she could end up with no baby if she does wash her hands of Dawn.

----------


## Siobhan

I can't see this happening unles it was a "christmas miracle". May can't have kids, she had been through IVF unsuccessfully like twice or something.. and why would Dr Legg come back, he is very very old... Plus Rob just left May so why go back to her???

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can't see this happening unles it was a "christmas miracle". May can't have kids, she had been through IVF unsuccessfully like twice or something.. and why would Dr Legg come back, he is very very old... Plus Rob just left May so why go back to her???



Sharon couldn't have kids either but look a soap miracle she did. Anyway i hope Rob, May and Dawn all leave they are useless boring characters.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sharon couldn't have kids either but look a soap miracle she did. Anyway i hope Rob, May and Dawn all leave they are useless boring characters.


true and people would know that so EE will lose even more credibility but yes I hope they all leave together or just Rob and Dawn and get may turned into a physco stalker

----------


## Kim

> she had been through IVF unsuccessfully like twice or something.. and why would Dr Legg come back, he is very very old


Yeah, she was even on the highest dose and didn't conceive a second time. She must have already had her miracle when she was pregnant. I was wondering that as well, he came back for Mark's funeral, but he's retired and that was to say goodbye to someone. Even if he did come back, I can't see him working and taking up May's position.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I really hope this is true as I want Rob and May to be together not Rob and Dawn. I have read of this too. if Sharon can have kids surely May can too - there muist be a very slim chance. It'd be nice to see dr Legg bak but I'll be sorry if may leaves. She is a really good charecter and the actress is superb.

----------


## Debs

I cant see this happening, but is eastenders so who knows! How come when women have fertility issues in soaps they try everything to get pregnant with no joy then all of a sudden they have this miracle pregnancy, its so unbelievable!

I prefer dawn and rob together espeically after how may has been lately! Why would rob go back to that just because she is pregnant?? why would he leave dawn who is also pregnant with his baby???

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know May's been a bit irritating/nagging at the moment but it's not worth throwing away a marriage just because ofyour partner's moods or bwecause you were going through a rough patch for a while.

----------


## Debs

she has gone a bit psycho though dobnt you think? what man would want to stay with her!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah she is a bit psycho but that doesn't mean she doesn't love him surely. Actually 1st time round may told Dawnshe was welcome to him and Dawn retorted she didn't want hi and in the end he picked May. May did promise him they couldd go ack to how they were at some point. Every marriage requires some adjustment and if she's deluded, she's ill and I thought youwere suupposed to stand by your partner in sickness and in health.

----------

B_B_Babez (08-04-2007)

----------


## Kim

I suppose she could have a slim chance. With Sharon she was told she couldn't have kids after that infection, but May has got pregnant before.

I think it's more likely that Rob doesn't go back to May - we know she's desperate because she was on the floor begging Dawn to let her have Rob.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I really hope Rob does go back to May though.

----------


## CrazyLea

> How come when women have fertility issues in soaps they try everything to get pregnant with no joy then all of a sudden they have this miracle pregnancy, its so unbelievable!


I think it's rather insensitive to be honest. Kind of gives women, who are in that situation, false hope. They'll think, "Oh, so and so on EE (or other soaps), got pregnant, so can I." Not that simple  :Nono: .

Anyway, if it did happen, I'm going to be totally annoyed. That would make the whole storyline comletely pointless, and seem boring. When if fact, it's pretty good. (For me.) It would be totally unrealistic for all 3 characters. And would be a disappointment.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> How come when women have fertility issues in soaps they try everything to get pregnant with no joy then all of a sudden they have this miracle pregnancy, its so unbelievable!
> 			
> 		
> 
> I think it's rather insensitive to be honest. Kind of gives women, who are in that situation, false hope. They'll think, "Oh, so and so on EE (or other soaps), got pregnant, so can I." Not that simple .
> 
> Anyway, if it did happen, I'm going to be totally annoyed. That would make the whole storyline comletely pointless, and seem boring. When if fact, it's pretty good. (For me.) It would be totally unrealistic for all 3 characters. And would be a disappointment.


I'm sure people know the difference between EastEnders and real life.

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				How come when women have fertility issues in soaps they try everything to get pregnant with no joy then all of a sudden they have this miracle pregnancy, its so unbelievable!
> ...


But thats just it, some people dont, for some people they watch  theses soaps and things happen in them that does give them hope!  Im sorry but for rob to go to may just because she is pregnant would just be stupid, what about dawn then who is also carrying his baby!

Hoping this is just a rumour, im going off eastenders more and more and this just may make me switch right off!

----------

CrazyLea (03-04-2007)

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I hope he stays with Dawn even if May does find that she's pregnant. That baby's done nothing wrong and neither would May's have done. Rob needs to learn to stick to his decisions and all of them need to realise you can't use a baby as something to sell or buy.

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				How come when women have fertility issues in soaps they try everything to get pregnant with no joy then all of a sudden they have this miracle pregnancy, its so unbelievable!
> ...


I'm sure people do, but I'm also sure that people that in "real life" who have been trying for a baby with no luck through ivf and other means for many years will also get some kind of false hope through seeing all of these women that are so called infertile, suddenly have a miracle baby.  Yes EE (and other soaps) are exactly that, soaps, but there is also supposed to be some element of reality to them with regards to sensitive subjects like these and if this did occur, then I would think it isn't being sensitve to that extent.  They have already had an "infertile" Sharon having a baby, to do this again with May wouldn't be fair on these families that have been going through the awful, traumatic time of not being able to conceive a child that has been wanted for so long.

----------

CrazyLea (03-04-2007), Debs (04-04-2007)

----------


## Timalay

If you look on EE's site you will notice that Dr Legg has a nephew who is also a Doctor.  This could make a story line/Possible EE Doctor for the future.  :Ponder:

----------


## callummc

i dont see a problem with the storyline,many women become pregnant when they give up trying,even so it would make a good soap storyline,nout wrong with that,but dr legg returning as a full time dr sounds more unrealistic,he/d be having a nap in the middle of surgory at his age

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't think May will be pregnant, but I think she may trick rob into believing she is and perhaps the story will lead to her kidnapping Honey and Billy's baby. As for Dr Legg returning how old is he now and why did they not bring him back when Pauline died.

----------


## callummc

it was confirmed of tina baker on breakfast tv that dr legg is returning but not as a doctor,dot will seek him out at his home,for refuge and help over baby george

----------

lisajames (09-05-2007)

----------


## Joanne

Does anyone know when Rob is leaving? Is May going too? I hope not cos she's my favourite character right now.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I love bot May and Stella - they are amazing.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have announced that legendary character Doctor Harold Legg will be making a shock return to the show.



Original cast member Leonard Fenton has agreed to reprise his role as Doctor Legg after 11 years away from the soap.

Leonard has already returned to filming with the EastEnders crew and will be back on screen this autumn for an emotional storyline with his old friend Dot Branning (June Brown).

Speaking about his surprise comeback, Leonard commented: "I am very happy to be back at EastEnders and am looking forward to working with June and the rest of the cast and crew again."

EastEnders' executive consultant John Yorke added: "It's a huge honour to have Leonard back in the show and to see him and June working together again for an exciting and emotional story."

Doctor Legg appeared in the first ever episode of EastEnders in February 1985 and served as Walford's local GP until 1997. Beyond that, he continued to make appearances in the show on and off until 2007.

Long-term fans will have fond memories of Doctor Legg's close bond with Dot, as she often turned to him with an endless list of ailments and questions.

Thanks to Doctor Legg's patience when it came to her hypochondria, Dot held him in high regard and will undoubtedly be delighted to get back into contact with him later this year.

June Brown, who plays Dot, added: "It's been 11 years since Dot last visited her favourite doctor, Doctor Legg, and it's an utter delight to be working with Leonard Fenton again in 2018."


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is there any local GP there now?

I wonder is he back to die

----------


## Perdita

The actor is 92 in real life .. wow   .. you might be right, Dr Legg might come back to die

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans can get their first look at Dot Branning's emotional reunion with Doctor Legg in these brand new spoiler pictures.

June Brown has been busy working on location today (July 25) with returning cast member Leonard Fenton, who's reprising his role as Doctor Legg after 11 years away.


Although the exact storyline details are being kept under wraps for now, it seems that Dot will have reason to visit her old friend in scenes set to air later this year.


Dot Branning visits Doctor Legg in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Dot is left disappointed when she calls to see Doctor Legg and he doesn't answer, but just when she's about to give up and walk away, he calls her back.

It's a touching moment as Walford's former GP warmly greets Dot, but what has brought them back together again?

EastEnders bosses have confirmed that Doctor Legg will be featuring in an emotional new storyline with Dot in the autumn.

Dot Branning visits Doctor Legg in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

The popular character appeared in the first episode of EastEnders in 1985 and served as Walford's local doctor until 1997. He then appeared intermittently in the soap until 2007.

Speaking about his return, Leonard commented: "I am very happy to be back at EastEnders and am looking forward to working with June and the rest of the cast and crew again."

June said: "It's been 11 years since Dot last visited her favourite doctor, Doctor Legg, and it's an utter delight to be working with Leonard Fenton again in 2018."

EastEnders' executive consultant John Yorke added: "It's a huge honour to have Leonard back in the show and to see him and June working together again for an exciting and emotional story."


Dot Branning visits Doctor Legg in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Doctor Legg and Doctor Branning are reunited in EastEnders
Â©  BBC


Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Stuart will kill Doctor Legg

----------

kaz21 (05-01-2019), lizann (06-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I think Stuart will kill Doctor Legg


yes think the doc has sussed nutter stuart

----------

kaz21 (06-01-2019)

----------

